# screen saver?



## xanthome (Apr 22, 2007)

My Tivo Series 3 doesn't seem to have a screen saver? That can't be right...

Just have your little Tivo guy bounce around like the Replay R does.

I _HATE_ that tivo will go from Tivo menu to live tv after a certain time!


----------

